# Tetra Tints



## dawg53

Tetra Tints were a big hit about 6 or 7 years ago. I had never heard of them until they became a "fad" in parts of Georgia. I found this ad on Craigslist this morning; someone selling one locally. I've never owned them.
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grd/5494541726.html


----------



## seminole wind

Never heard of them! When the time comes I will be sticking to tried and true mostly, like BR's and Orps, and SS. Maybe a Polish or two (or Houdan). Houdans seem to be a bit more mellow than Polish. Seasonal great layers. If I end up with more roosters in the future I'll shoot myself. I'd like a total of 15, not counting silkies.


----------



## robin416

Maryellen had some, seems she had health issues with two or three of them.


----------



## Maryellen

I have regular tetras from 2 years ago. Got them from tsc. One died of wry neck at a year old the other has a soft tissue leg injury and needs vit B to be given . Both surviving ones lay a cream egg every day rain or shine. Very friendly . I dont know if the tetra tints are newer or the same . Here is a pic of mine she is the white hen


----------



## dawg53

Yep, that looks like the one I saw in the now deleted Craigslist ad. I saw some Tetra Tint chicks at the feed store day before yesterday.


----------



## Maryellen

Her and her sister faithfully lay every day, they are very good flock hens and do not bully any other chickens.mine are very friendly .their eggs are large cream color.i just dont like the hatchery ones due to the genetic issues mine had.


----------



## Maryellen

Here is a side shot. They look like leghorns and have a few black spots on them


----------



## seminole wind

I have a Faverolle the color of the first one. She was supposed to be salmon but the "white" gene showed up. I still have one.


----------

